# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  پولمو چکار کنم؟

## Linomis

سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Linomis


سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا


**تومان داریم تا تومان آخه.
هزار؟میلیون؟ میلیارد؟ اگه هزار عه، که برو بساط جوجه کباب و یه سری تنقلات جور کن. اگه میلیون عه، یه ماشین بخر یا برو بورس. اگه میلیارد عه، والا من کلِ طایفه ام اینقدر پول به عمرشون ندیدن که بدونم چیکار میشه کرد باهاش.
در نهایت اینکه اینجا جای این سوالات نیست. انجمن «کنکور» عه. و اکثرا دانش آموز یا پشت کنکوری و دانشجو هستن،نه سرمایه گذار.*

----------


## Y.3.R

> سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا


فقط چنین پست هایی تو انجمن کم بود که اونم جور شد حالا بچه ها همه ی امکانات برای رسیدن به رتبه های برتر رو دارن و دگ بهونه قبول نیس چون اسپانسر هم جور شد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed70t

> سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا


برو روسیه یا المان پزشکی بخون ، هم خیر دنیا داری هم اخرت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


برو روسیه یا المان پزشکی بخون ، هم خیر دنیا داری هم اخرت 


پولشو تو جوب بریزه فایده اش بیشتره تا بده واسه اون کشورها چون یه ورودی دارن از کنکور سخت تر.*

----------


## hamed70t

> *
> پولشو تو جوب بریزه فایده اش بیشتره تا بده واسه اون کشورها چون یه ورودی دارن از کنکور سخت تر.*


نه بابا ، من روسیه رو خودم میخواستم برم نشد ، آسونه دانشگاهاش بورسیه دارن برای پذیرش بین الملل

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


برو روسیه یا المان پزشکی بخون ، هم خیر دنیا داری هم اخرت 


۳۰۰ هزار تومنه انگار

۳۰۰ تومن کلی لواشک میشه استارتر: (*

----------


## hamed70t

> *
> 
> ۳۰۰ هزار تومنه انگار
> 
> ۳۰۰ تومن کلی لواشک میشه استارتر: (*


نه بابا میلیونه  :Yahoo (4):  به تومن بود که باهاش میرفت fifa 20 میگرفت بازی میکرد کلی هم روحیه میگرفت واسه درس خوندن  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


نه بابا میلیونه  به تومن بود که باهاش میرفت fifa 20 میگرفت بازی میکرد کلی هم روحیه میگرفت واسه درس خوندن 


شایدم ریاله

اگه میلیونه دست راستش رو سر من اصن*

----------


## Linomis

> *
> تومان داریم تا تومان آخه.
> هزار؟میلیون؟ میلیارد؟ اگه هزار عه، که برو بساط جوجه کباب و یه سری تنقلات جور کن. اگه میلیون عه، یه ماشین بخر یا برو بورس. اگه میلیارد عه، والا من کلِ طایفه ام اینقدر پول به عمرشون ندیدن که بدونم چیکار میشه کرد باهاش.
> در نهایت اینکه اینجا جای این سوالات نیست. انجمن «کنکور» عه. و اکثرا دانش آموز یا پشت کنکوری و دانشجو هستن،نه سرمایه گذار.*


300 میلیونه ، میلیارد اخه  :Yahoo (20):  اخه جای دیگه ای نمیشد بپرسم ، خودمم واقعا موندم چکارش کنم نه اونقده که بشه باهاش چیزی خرید نه خیلی کمه که بتونم همونجوری توی بانک نگهش دارم ، بورس باید بلد باشی وگرنه همش ضرر میشه منم که بلد نیستم

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


نه بابا ، من روسیه رو خودم میخواستم برم نشد ، آسونه دانشگاهاش بورسیه دارن برای پذیرش بین الملل


منم فکر میکردم آسونه ولی بیشتر که پرس و جو کردم یه دوره پادفک داره که امتحان میگیرن آخرش که معدل دیپلمه، بعدش یه آزمون ورودی میگیره دانشگاه و اگر نمره قبولی آوردی پذیرش میشی. خیلیا می‌رن و پشیمون برمیگردن.*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Linomis


300 میلیونه ، میلیارد اخه  اخه جای دیگه ای نمیشد بپرسم ، خودمم واقعا موندم چکارش کنم نه اونقده که بشه باهاش چیزی خرید نه خیلی کمه که بتونم همونجوری توی بانک نگهش دارم ، بورس باید بلد باشی وگرنه همش ضرر میشه منم که بلد نیستم


یه خونه مجردی کوچیک و نقلی میشه باهاش خرید*-*
ماشین و سکه و ارزم میشه ولی وارد نباشی ضرر میکنی
در مورد تولیدی تحقیق کن 
خلاصه خوش به حالت*-* ❤*

----------


## Linomis

> *
> از خانواده ات مشورت بگیر..بهترین کار بورس عه واسه تو چون پولت به قدری نیست که بشه باهاش کار دیگه ای کرد.*


خانواده نظرشون بانکه ولی من موافق نیستم ، اره کار خاصی نمیشه باهاش کرد فقط میخوام تا یک سال دیگه بی ارزش نشه

----------


## Linomis

> *
> 
> یه خونه مجردی کوچیک و نقلی میشه باهاش خرید*-*
> ماشین و سکه و ارزم میشه ولی وارد نباشی ضرر میکنی
> در مورد تولیدی تحقیق کن 
> خلاصه خوش به حالت*-* ❤*


خونه گشتم ولی با این پول هیچی گیرم نیومد و ندارم که بهش اضافه کنم همش همینه

----------


## Neo.Healer

یه واحد آپارتمانی بگیر اکثر شهرا به این پول میشه واحد خوبی خرید هرچند یذره نقلی 
اگ همینم کمتر بود و نرسید واحد وام دار بگیر ک قسط هر ماهش خیلی کمه و بابات راحت از پسش برمیاد در عوض ارزششو داره 
من خودم اینو صلاح نمیدونم اما خیلیا هم ماشین میخرن باهاش ک پز بدن ک بنظرم پول حروم کردنه ماشین به این قیمت بخوای بخری 
بانگ بیشتر ۵۰ میل ضرره چون ارزشش کم میشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

اگ خونه نشد طلا بگیر بصورت شمش یا خورده طلا
اینم نشد بیار بده من خیالت ازش راحت بشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Neo.Healer


اگ خونه نشد طلا بگیر بصورت شمش یا خورده طلا
اینم نشد بیار بده من خیالت ازش راحت بشه


بهترین پیشنهاد با اختلاف❤*

----------


## Linomis

> اگ خونه نشد طلا بگیر بصورت شمش یا خورده طلا
> اینم نشد بیار بده من خیالت ازش راحت بشه


اره طلا خوبه به احتمال زیاد طلا میگیرم 
باشه اگه نشد حتما میدم شما :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Linomis

> *
> اصلاً از کجا دستِ بچه دبیرستانی انقدر پول رسیده؟*


در اصل پول مامانمه یکم جمع کرده و پاداش باز نشستگیو ایناش شده انقد و دادش به من برا ایندم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## 44.51om

پولتو بده من , من ازش نگهداری میکنم مثل یه بانک, حتی بهتر از بانک ​چون بانک ها مورد سرقت قرار میگیرن ولی کسی به تونی پیر دستبرد نمیزنه
(فیلم لیو حرفه ای)

----------


## Linomis

> پولتو بده من , من ازش نگهداری میکنم مثل یه بانک, حتی بهتر از بانک ​چون بانک ها مورد سرقت قرار میگیرن ولی کسی به تونی پیر دستبرد نمیزنه


 :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sara_7886

> در اصل پول مامانمه یکم جمع کرده و پاداش باز نشستگیو ایناش شده انقد و دادش به من برا ایندم


اگه من بودم از مادرم نمیگرفتمش : )

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> یه واحد آپارتمانی بگیر اکثر شهرا به این پول میشه واحد خوبی خرید هرچند یذره نقلی 
> اگ همینم کمتر بود و نرسید واحد وام دار بگیر ک قسط هر ماهش خیلی کمه و بابات راحت از پسش برمیاد در عوض ارزششو داره 
> من خودم اینو صلاح نمیدونم اما خیلیا هم ماشین میخرن باهاش ک پز بدن ک بنظرم پول حروم کردنه ماشین به این قیمت بخوای بخری 
> بانگ بیشتر ۵۰ میل ضرره چون ارزشش کم میشه


واحد خوب در اکثر شهرها؟
منظور شما از اکثر شهرا، شهرایی هست که ارتفاعشون از سطح آزاد دریا بالای 4000 متره؟  :Yahoo (20): 
ما شمالیم الان خونه ی روستایی گِلی هم نمیشه خرید 300 تومن. خونه ای که ارزش سرمایه گذاری داشته باشه قیتمش بیشتر از این حرفاست.
300 تومن یه زمانی پول بود الان نهایتش اندازه ی 75 تومن پارسال ارزش داره.
بهترین کار همون بانکه با این پولا هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد که اندازه ی بانک سود بده. سود بانک هم می تونی هر ماه یه سکه بخری بذاری کنار که ارزش پولت از بین نره، هر چی موند هم بزن به بدن صفا کن. ملک و طلا و خودرو تا چهار پنج سال میره تو لالا.

----------


## Gladiolus

فقط ملک یه جای کوچیک بخر بده اجاره

----------


## Linomis

> اگه من بودم از مادرم نمیگرفتمش : )


میگه باید توام ی چیزی از خودت داشته باشی ، خودش خیلی اصرار کرد دیگه منم پذیرفتم

----------


## Safwan

حالا درسته ایسگا کرده مارو ولی خوشم میاد مام براش کم نزاشتیم خیلی شیک داریم راهنمایی میکنیم 
وقتش لب تاپو باز کنم یه چند تا فیک نثار فروم کنیم :Yahoo (4): 
(فک کنم استارتر فیکه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): )

----------


## Sr.Bochovsky

برو بورس :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
یا اگرم نمیری یه شرکت کوچیک دانش بنیون راه بنداز :Yahoo (21): 
یا یه خودرو دست دوم خارجی بگیر :Yahoo (21): 
یا بزن تو خرید و فروش سهام آمازون :Yahoo (21): 
یا بدش ما ،ما بهتر میتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم

----------


## Maja7080

طلا نخر چون دیگه نمیتونی از خونه بزنی بیرون، باید مراقب باشی دزد نزنه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## -Sara-

:Yahoo (21):

----------


## -Sara-

: |

----------


## amir.t34

سلام دوست عزیز سوال خوبی پرسیدی
ببین سال 81 تازه ماکسیما اومده بود 40 میلیون .شما باید پول نزدیک به 300 تا سکه میدادی براش
الان سال 98 هستیم و اون ماکسیما بیشتر از 100 میلیون نمیرزه ... میشه پول 25 تا سکه تمام... اما اگه همون تعداد سکه میخریدی یه پونزده سال نگه میداشتی میلیاردر بودی
بهترین و عالی ترین خرید سکه هستش... 
دلار هم خوبه... یه عده میگن دلار 18 تومنی خریدیم ای وای بیچاره شدیم. عزیز من شما یه 5 سال نگه دار ببین چه سود تپلی میکنی
خونه نخر که ضرره
فقط سکه و دلار :Yahoo (79):

----------


## aretmis

حالا یه سوال
300میل از کجا واست اومد تو دستت؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali.nanok

*من اگه جای شما بودم توی بورس سرمایه گذاری میکردم اما اگه سواد بورسی ندارید و نمیتونید ریسک کنید میتونید پولتون رو توی صندوق های سرمایه گذاری با درامد ثابت بذارید که سالیانه بین 20-25 درصد سود دارن خودتون میتونید حساب کنید که ماهیانه چقدر به حسابتون واریز میشه
بعضی از صندوق ها ضامن نقد شوندگی هم دارن که بعضا بانک هستن مثل صندوق توسعه صادرات که ضامنش بانک توسعه صادراته*

----------


## Linomis

> حالا درسته ایسگا کرده مارو ولی خوشم میاد مام براش کم نزاشتیم خیلی شیک داریم راهنمایی میکنیم 
> وقتش لب تاپو باز کنم یه چند تا فیک نثار فروم کنیم
> (فک کنم استارتر فیکه)


ای بابا کرم دارم مگه  :Yahoo (94):  راسته والا

----------


## Linomis

> سلام دوست عزیز سوال خوبی پرسیدی
> ببین سال 81 تازه ماکسیما اومده بود 40 میلیون .شما باید پول نزدیک به 300 تا سکه میدادی براش
> الان سال 98 هستیم و اون ماکسیما بیشتر از 100 میلیون نمیرزه ... میشه پول 25 تا سکه تمام... اما اگه همون تعداد سکه میخریدی یه پونزده سال نگه میداشتی میلیاردر بودی
> بهترین و عالی ترین خرید سکه هستش... 
> دلار هم خوبه... یه عده میگن دلار 18 تومنی خریدیم ای وای بیچاره شدیم. عزیز من شما یه 5 سال نگه دار ببین چه سود تپلی میکنی
> خونه نخر که ضرره
> فقط سکه و دلار


 خونه اصلا زیر 400 -500 نیست . اره همون سکه و طلا بهترین فکره به نظرم

----------


## Linomis

> حالا یه سوال
> 300میل از کجا واست اومد تو دستت؟


نوشتم که چجور اومده :Yahoo (20):

----------


## wonshower

> سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا


بانک نذارمن ده میلیون سه ساله بانک گذاشتم ماهی ۱۵۰تومن واسم میادبانک نذارسودی نمیده اصن

----------


## Django

زمین بخر هرچقدر که میشه. هرجایی خوبه، ولی اگه بتونی پیش بینی‌کنی كه شهرتون کدوم سمت پیشرفت میکنه بهتره.

----------


## Django

> سلام دوست عزیز سوال خوبی پرسیدی
> ببین سال 81 تازه ماکسیما اومده بود 40 میلیون .شما باید پول نزدیک به 300 تا سکه میدادی براش
> الان سال 98 هستیم و اون ماکسیما بیشتر از 100 میلیون نمیرزه ... میشه پول 25 تا سکه تمام... اما اگه همون تعداد سکه میخریدی یه پونزده سال نگه میداشتی میلیاردر بودی
> بهترین و عالی ترین خرید سکه هستش... 
> دلار هم خوبه... یه عده میگن دلار 18 تومنی خریدیم ای وای بیچاره شدیم. عزیز من شما یه 5 سال نگه دار ببین چه سود تپلی میکنی
> خونه نخر که ضرره
> فقط سکه و دلار


میخوای مقایسه کنی درست مقایسه کن لااقل.
ماکسیمای اون موقع که به روز ترین ماشین بود رو با بروز ترین ماشین حال حاضر مقایسه کن.

----------


## amir.t34

> میخوای مقایسه کنی درست مقایسه کن لااقل.
> ماکسیمای اون موقع که به روز ترین ماشین بود رو با بروز ترین ماشین حال حاضر مقایسه کن.


عزیز قشنگ خوندی متنو ؟ مقایسه ماشین نیست که
صرفا دارم میگم شما با خرید هر چیزی به جز طلا و ارز ضرر میکنی
متوجه منظورت نشدم !!!

----------


## amir.t34

> خونه اصلا زیر 400 -500 نیست . اره همون سکه و طلا بهترین فکره به نظرم


داداش کف قیمتو شناسایی کن بعد خرید بزن....

----------


## WallE06

*نوشیدنی ماعشیعیر آلیس بگیر
بعد اون میگه کدومو بدم 
تو میگی همشو بده*

----------


## am3213

*پژو پارس مشکی بگیر برو دم دبیرستان های دخترونه ....*

----------


## ehsan7777777

> *
> منم فکر میکردم آسونه ولی بیشتر که پرس و جو کردم یه دوره پادفک داره که امتحان میگیرن آخرش که معدل دیپلمه، بعدش یه آزمون ورودی میگیره دانشگاه و اگر نمره قبولی آوردی پذیرش میشی. خیلیا می‌رن و پشیمون برمیگردن.*


سلام 

یکی از اقواممون بود که ابتدا واسه هند واسه رشته داروسازی اقدام کرد ، یه یک سال و نیمی اونجا بود.... 

بعد رفت روسیه و اون مدتی که هند بود رو به جای دوره ی کالج ازش قبول کردن و داخل روسیه توی رشته ی پزشکی ثبت نام کرد .... (ازش نشنیدم که امتحانی چیزی ازش گرفته باشن ... )

به گفته خودش هزینه اش سالانه 12000 دلاری در میومد .... ( با غذا و خونه ) _ البته موقعی ک ایشون روسیه بود دلار نهایتش 4150 بود قیمتش ... 

بعد تقریبا دو یا سه ترم که روسیه موند ، اومد ایران و کارای انتقالش به ایران رو داره پیگیری می کنه واحتمالا از مهر داخل یکی از دانشگاه های بین الملل وارد رشته پزشکی می شه .... 
( البته بحث انتقال دانشجویان ایرانی فعلا و بازم تاکید می کنم فعلا فقط واسه کسایی هست که قبل از 2019 رفته باشن خارج و یه سری شرایط آبکی دیگه رو هم داره مثل دیپلم و ... )

یادمه که وقتی دانش آموز بود زبان انگلیسی رو من بهش یاد میدادم ... و سطح زبانش اونقدرا خوب نبود ... 

به گفته خودش دانشگاه روسیه ،( اون دانشگاهی که خودش ثبت نام کرده ) ، دروسش رو بیشتر به زبان انگلیسی بهشون ارائه میدادن .... 

ولی من نمیدونم که ایشون چجوری دروسش رو پاس می کرده ... ( آخه بعضی وقت ها که بر میگشت ایران طی اون مدت ، بعضا ازش چنتا اصطلاح انگلیسی ساده رو می پرسیدم و جددن بعضیاش رو اصلا بلد نبود .... مثلا بهش می گفتم ساق پا به انگلیسی چی میشه ؟ می گفت نمی دونم ... منم دهنم باز میموند که دقیقا اونجا چی به اینا یاد میدن ... )

ایشون قبل اینکه بره خارج ، کنکور تجربی ایران روداده بود ، ولی از آوردن رشته های تاپ که مایوس شد رفت اونور ، و الآن هم براحتی هر چه تمام تر کنکور رو دور زده و از مهر روی یکی از صندلی های پزشکی می شینه ... ( البته انصفا بچه ی خوبیه ... )

تازه جالبیش اینجاست که خودش می گه که لازم نیست از ابتدا همه دروس رو پاس کنیم ... و هر درسی که اینور و اونور با هم مشابه باشن و پاس کرده باشه رو دانشگاه ایران ازشون قبول می کنن ...
بعد یه سری آدم باید عین چی، یه سال ، بلکه  چند سال زحمت بکشن واسه همون صندلی که ایشون بدون کنکور روش می شینه ... . ( قصه جالبیه ... !!!)

به نظر هر کسی پول اونور رفتن رو داشته باشه ، حداقل واسه روسیه خوبه که اقدام کنه ... ( البته بنده که خودم نرفتم ولی از گفته های ایشون بنظر نمی یاد که خیلی از لحاظ علمی بهشون سخت گرفته باشن )

تازه این بحثی که می گن فقط هر کی قبل از 2019 رفته می تونه برگرده و کسای دیگه باید تا آخر اون جا بشن ، بحث الآنه ... خدا رو چه دیدی ؟! شاید چند مدت دیگه یه سری از نماینده هایی که بچه هاشونو به تازگی فرستادن اونور طرح دو برابر شدن پذیرش پزشکی رو تصویب کنن و به جای اینکه این ظرفیت رو به کنکور های خودمون بدن ، شاید دادنش به نور چشمی های خودشون تا نکنه خدای ناکرده فرهنگ خارج نشینی ، روحیه ی لطیف و حساسشون رو آزرده کنه ... ) 

زیباست مگه نه ... !!!

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ehsan7777777


سلام 

یکی از اقواممون بود که ابتدا واسه هند واسه رشته داروسازی اقدام کرد ، یه یک سال و نیمی اونجا بود.... 

بعد رفت روسیه و اون مدتی که هند بود رو به جای دوره ی کالج ازش قبول کردن و داخل روسیه توی رشته ی پزشکی ثبت نام کرد .... (ازش نشنیدم که امتحانی چیزی ازش گرفته باشن ... )

به گفته خودش هزینه اش سالانه 12000 دلاری در میومد .... ( با غذا و خونه ) _ البته موقعی ک ایشون روسیه بود دلار نهایتش 4150 بود قیمتش ... 

بعد تقریبا دو یا سه ترم که روسیه موند ، اومد ایران و کارای انتقالش به ایران رو داره پیگیری می کنه واحتمالا از مهر داخل یکی از دانشگاه های بین الملل وارد رشته پزشکی می شه .... 
( البته بحث انتقال دانشجویان ایرانی فعلا و بازم تاکید می کنم فعلا فقط واسه کسایی هست که قبل از 2019 رفته باشن خارج و یه سری شرایط آبکی دیگه رو هم داره مثل دیپلم و ... )

یادمه که وقتی دانش آموز بود زبان انگلیسی رو من بهش یاد میدادم ... و سطح زبانش اونقدرا خوب نبود ... 

به گفته خودش دانشگاه روسیه ،( اون دانشگاهی که خودش ثبت نام کرده ) ، دروسش رو بیشتر به زبان انگلیسی بهشون ارائه میدادن .... 

ولی من نمیدونم که ایشون چجوری دروسش رو پاس می کرده ... ( آخه بعضی وقت ها که بر میگشت ایران طی اون مدت ، بعضا ازش چنتا اصطلاح انگلیسی ساده رو می پرسیدم و جددن بعضیاش رو اصلا بلد نبود .... مثلا بهش می گفتم ساق پا به انگلیسی چی میشه ؟ می گفت نمی دونم ... منم دهنم باز میموند که دقیقا اونجا چی به اینا یاد میدن ... )

ایشون قبل اینکه بره خارج ، کنکور تجربی ایران روداده بود ، ولی از آوردن رشته های تاپ که مایوس شد رفت اونور ، و الآن هم براحتی هر چه تمام تر کنکور رو دور زده و از مهر روی یکی از صندلی های پزشکی می شینه ... ( البته انصفا بچه ی خوبیه ... )

تازه جالبیش اینجاست که خودش می گه که لازم نیست از ابتدا همه دروس رو پاس کنیم ... و هر درسی که اینور و اونور با هم مشابه باشن و پاس کرده باشه رو دانشگاه ایران ازشون قبول می کنن ...
بعد یه سری آدم باید عین چی، یه سال ، بلکه  چند سال زحمت بکشن واسه همون صندلی که ایشون بدون کنکور روش می شینه ... . ( قصه جالبیه ... !!!)

به نظر هر کسی پول اونور رفتن رو داشته باشه ، حداقل واسه روسیه خوبه که اقدام کنه ... ( البته بنده که خودم نرفتم ولی از گفته های ایشون بنظر نمی یاد که خیلی از لحاظ علمی سختی کشیده باشه و واقعا سطحش از خیلی از نسخه خونها پایینتره )

تازه این بحثی که می گن فقط هر کی قبل از 2019 رفته می تونه برگرده و کسای دیگه باید تا آخر اون جا بشن ، بحث الآنه ... خدا رو چه دیدی ؟! شاید چند مدت دیگه یه سری از نماینده هایی که بچه هاشونو به تازگی فرستادن اونور طرح دو برابر شدن پذیرش پزشکی رو تصویب کنن و به جای اینکه این ظرفیت رو به کنکور های خودمون بدن ، شاید دادنش به نور چشمی های خودشون تا نکنه خدای ناکرده فرهنگ خارج نشینی ، روحیه ی لطیف و حساسشون رو آزرده کنه ... ) 

زیباست مگه نه ... !!!


سلام؛ یک لحظه فکر کردم دارم رمانِ تخیلی میخونم | چقدر وحشت کردم یک لحظه..خدایا نکنه من آینده برم زیر دست چنین پزشکی؟ امیدوارم هوش و استعداد کافی برای پزشک لایق شدن رو داشته باشه و صد البته وجدان کاری و شرافت انسانی. براش خوشحالم که به هدفش رسید. حالا با هر روشی. مبارکش باشه. ایشاا...منم بتونم*

----------


## WallE06

> *پژو پارس مشکی بگیر برو دم دبیرستان های دخترونه ....*


اینقدر ارزش خودشنو اوردن پایین سوار موتور هم میشن :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




سلام؛ یک لحظه فکر کردم دارم رمانِ تخیلی میخونم | چقدر وحشت کردم یک لحظه..خدایا نکنه من آینده برم زیر دست چنین پزشکی؟ امیدوارم هوش و استعداد کافی برای پزشک لایق شدن رو داشته باشه و صد البته وجدان کاری و شرافت انسانی. براش خوشحالم که به هدفش رسید. حالا با هر روشی. مبارکش باشه. ایشاا...منم بتونم������


نه ایشون پسر خوب و بااستعدادیه اتفاقا ...
بعد این که من گفتم که چیزی خیلی بارش نبود ... چون که دو سال اول پزشکی رو  اون جا داشت می گذروند ... قاعدتا توی سالای بالا تر ، دیگه هر چی که آسون هم بهشون بگیرن، مجبورن یه سری چیزا رو یاد بگیرن ... 
حرف بنده این نبود که مثلا ایشون بی استعداده یا یه همچین چیزی ... اتفاقا شاید اگه واسه سال دوم توی ایران کنکور می داد ، احتمالا شاید پردیس پزشکی هم قبول می شد ... 
حرف من سر اینه که یه عده با پولی که دارن هر کاری می تونن بکنن ( حتی سر کلاس پزشکی بشینن ) و یه عده دیگه باید عین چی درس بخونن تا پردیس همون جا رو قبول بشن ... 
( اشتباه نکنین ....مشکل از اون شخصی که از خارج واسه ادامه داره بر میگرده به ایران نیست .... مشکل از سیستمی هست که وقتی میخواد یه کنکوری داخل رو واسه رشته ی پزشکی گزینش کنه پدر پدرجدشو در می یاره ... ولی واسه اونی که از خارج میخواد بیاد داخل ، سهل و آسون می گیره ... این تناقض هست که انصافا آدمو به حیرت فرو می بره  ...)
در مورد این که گفتین خدا کنه زیر دست همچین پزشکی نیفتین .... اتفاقا اینا وقتی که بیان ایران حداقلش اینه که یه آموزش بهتر می بینن و خیلیا بودن که مثلا سهمیه ای هستن و کنکور رو راحت پشت سر می ذارن و بعد سر کلاس تاپ دندون و پزشکی و دارو هم می شینن و بعد از یه مدت هم با شرایط کلاس خودشونو وفق میدن و انتهای کار هم که فارغ التحصیل میشن از لحاظ علمی خیلی فرقی بین اونها و باقی همکلاسی هاشون نیست ... از این بابت لازم نیست خیلی نگران باشین )
*

----------


## Arusha

ببین پسرم(لطفا با لحن دکتر بشیر بخونید) به نظر من برو یه جایی رو اجاره کن تبدیلش کن به آموزشگاه کنکور از دوتا دبیرای معروف شهرتون دعوت به همکاری کن(بقیه حالا عادی بودن مهم نیست) اگه شده باج بهشون بده بعد یه بیلبورد تو سطح شهر نصب کن که بعله با آموزشگاه ما دوماهه تک رقمی میشید ... اسم یا عکس اون دوتا دبیرم حتماً باید تو چشم باشه اگه عکسشون بود هرچی ژست عجیب تر استقبال از آموزشگاه بیشتر.....دوماهه پولت دوبرابر میشه

----------


## Zahra77

*ار فکر اقتصادی ما استفاده میکنی؟ 
یه مغازه ی کوچیک بخر بده اجاره 
ماهیانه یه درامدی داری 
بعدش سال بعد بلندشون کن یه کافه بزن جاش  
سودی که کافه ها دارنو خداوکیلی دکتراش ندارن  
حلالت باشه به خوشی مصرفش کنی*

----------


## aretmis

> *ار فکر اقتصادی ما استفاده میکنی؟ 
> یه مغازه ی کوچیک بخر بده اجاره 
> ماهیانه یه درامدی داری 
> بعدش سال بعد بلندشون کن یه کافه بزن جاش  
> سودی که کافه ها دارنو خداوکیلی دکتراش ندارن  
> حلالت باشه به خوشی مصرفش کنی*



عشق کافه*-* :Yahoo (79):

----------


## Zahra77

> عشق کافه*-*


*دقیقا  ولی این ربطی به اون نداره  
خودم 300 میلیون داشتم باش برا خودم سرویس جواهر میخریدم  
ولی خب ایشون پسرن نمیشه دیگه اقتصادی تر فکر کردم واسش*

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

برو تو نرم افزار آپ یه میلیونش رو سهام بخر ببین سودش خوبه بعد آروم آروم چند جا سهام بخر
مثلا شریک شو با یه پیمانکار بیا تو ساخت و ساز

----------


## Stanley_Kubrick

زن بگیر

----------


## saj8jad

هر کاری خواستی بکنی ، بکن ولی پولت رو تو بانک نزاری سود بگیری (!) چون ارزش پولت کم و کمتر میشه هر روز
بهتره چیزای باارزش مثل ملک، زمین، خانه، طلا و ... بخرید

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

نمیدونم کدوم شهری اما میشه توی یه مجتمع تجاری یه مغازه بخری باهاش و جنس بریزی بفروشی یا مثلا رهن کنی و کاسبی راه بندازی
یا میتونی تو رویستا یا شهرهای اطرافت زمین کشاورزی خوبی بخری و کشت کنی هرسال پول خوبی بدست بیاری
یا مثلا باغ با درختان بارده بخری مثل درخت گردو بادام ... که دوساله پولت بر میگرده
میتونی خونه کلنگی بخری و بعدا بزاری برای بساز بفروشی استفاده کنی
شاید بتونی دوتا خونه مسکن مهر بگیری بدی رهن و با پولش کاسبی راه بندازی و ...

اما هیج وقت برای درس، ماشین، سفر، گوشی مبایل و... این چیزایی که با گذر زمان بی ارزش میشن خرج نکن
باتشکر

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ehsan7777777


سلام 

یکی از اقواممون بود که ابتدا واسه هند واسه رشته داروسازی اقدام کرد ، یه یک سال و نیمی اونجا بود.... 

 بعد رفت روسیه و اون مدتی که هند بود رو به جای دوره ی کالج ازش قبول کردن و داخل روسیه توی رشته ی پزشکی ثبت نام کرد .... (ازش نشنیدم که امتحانی چیزی ازش گرفته باشن ... )

به گفته خودش هزینه اش سالانه 12000 دلاری در میومد .... ( با غذا و خونه ) _ البته موقعی ک ایشون روسیه بود دلار نهایتش 4150 بود قیمتش ... 

بعد تقریبا دو یا سه ترم که روسیه موند ، اومد ایران و کارای انتقالش به ایران رو داره پیگیری می کنه واحتمالا از مهر داخل یکی از دانشگاه های بین الملل وارد رشته پزشکی می شه .... 
( البته بحث انتقال دانشجویان ایرانی فعلا و بازم تاکید می کنم فعلا فقط واسه کسایی هست که قبل از 2019 رفته باشن خارج و یه سری شرایط آبکی دیگه رو هم داره مثل دیپلم و ... )

یادمه که وقتی دانش آموز بود زبان انگلیسی رو من بهش یاد میدادم ... و سطح زبانش اونقدرا خوب نبود ... 

به گفته خودش دانشگاه روسیه ،( اون دانشگاهی که خودش ثبت نام کرده ) ، دروسش رو بیشتر به زبان انگلیسی بهشون ارائه میدادن .... 

ولی من نمیدونم که ایشون چجوری دروسش رو پاس می کرده ... ( آخه بعضی وقت ها که بر میگشت ایران طی اون مدت ، بعضا ازش چنتا اصطلاح انگلیسی ساده رو می پرسیدم و جددن بعضیاش رو اصلا بلد نبود .... مثلا بهش می گفتم ساق پا به انگلیسی چی میشه ؟ می گفت نمی دونم ... منم دهنم باز میموند که دقیقا اونجا چی به اینا یاد میدن ... )

ایشون قبل اینکه بره خارج ، کنکور تجربی ایران روداده بود ، ولی از آوردن رشته های تاپ که مایوس شد رفت اونور ، و الآن هم براحتی هر چه تمام تر کنکور رو دور زده و از مهر روی یکی از صندلی های پزشکی می شینه ... ( البته انصفا بچه ی خوبیه ... )

تازه جالبیش اینجاست که خودش می گه که لازم نیست از ابتدا همه دروس رو پاس کنیم ... و هر درسی که اینور و اونور با هم مشابه باشن و پاس کرده باشه رو دانشگاه ایران ازشون قبول می کنن ...
بعد یه سری آدم باید عین چی، یه سال ، بلکه  چند سال زحمت بکشن واسه همون صندلی که ایشون بدون کنکور روش می شینه ... . ( قصه جالبیه ... !!!)

به نظر هر کسی پول اونور رفتن رو داشته باشه ، حداقل واسه روسیه خوبه که اقدام کنه ... ( البته بنده که خودم نرفتم ولی از گفته های ایشون بنظر نمی یاد که خیلی از لحاظ علمی بهشون سخت گرفته باشن )

تازه این بحثی که می گن فقط هر کی قبل از 2019 رفته می تونه برگرده و کسای دیگه باید تا آخر اون جا بشن ، بحث الآنه ... خدا رو چه دیدی ؟! شاید چند مدت دیگه یه سری از نماینده هایی که بچه هاشونو به تازگی فرستادن اونور طرح دو برابر شدن پذیرش پزشکی رو تصویب کنن و به جای اینکه این ظرفیت رو به کنکور های خودمون بدن ، شاید دادنش به نور چشمی های خودشون تا نکنه خدای ناکرده فرهنگ خارج نشینی ، روحیه ی لطیف و حساسشون رو آزرده کنه ... ) 

زیباست مگه نه ... !!!


داداش یسال بری حله؟ من درحد یکی دوسال دارم ولی بعدشو نمیدونم چی میشه اگه یساله میشه رفتو برگشت خیلی خوبه از ایران خوندن بصرفه تره منظروم 
پردیس خوندنه میری یسال بعد برمیگردی تنها فرقش اینه توتو پردیس نهایت تا اخر باید خورد خورد نزدیک 200میلیون هزینه کنی تو اونجا میری 160 میلیون یسال میمونی میای یکی از بهترین دانشگاهایه ایران میخونی_

----------


## amir.t34

سال
 			قیمت(تومان)

 			1357
 			420

 			1358
 			1300

 			1359
 			2400

 			1360
 			3500

 			1361
 			3500

 			1362
 			3500

 			1363
 			3900

 			1364
 			4418

 			1365
 			6500

 			1366
 			11257

 			1367
 			9939

 			1368
 			10922

 			1369
 			12707

 			1370
 			12447

 			1371
 			12409

 			1372
 			16488

 			1373
 			30352

 			1374
 			44169

 			1375
 			41273

 			1376
 			38833

 			1377
 			45092

 			1378
 			58741

 			1379
 			60512

 			1380
 			60820

 			1381
 			69960

 			1382
 			86150

 			1383
 			104537

 			1384
 			122890

 			1385
 			167967

 			1386
 			190678

 			1387
 			231649

 			1388
 			288000

 			1389
 			435000

 			1390
 			630000

 			1391
 			910000

 			1392تیر
  			----------
  			1393
  			---------
  			1394
  			-----------
  			1395
  			-----------
  			1396
  			-----------
  			خرداد 97
  			----------
  			مرداد 97

  			-----------
  			فروردین98
 			1050000
  			---------------
  			946000
  			---------------
  			936000
  			----------------
  			 1171000
  			---------------
  			1795000
  			---------------
  			2700000
  			--------------
  			3825000

  			--------------
4770000



سند قوی بر قدرت و رشد طلا طی 30 سال :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Lara27

این همه پول از کجا اومده دستت؟ چرا همچین پولایی دست ما نمیاد؟

----------


## hamed70t

> این همه پول از کجا اومده دستت؟ چرا همچین پولایی دست ما نمیاد؟


باید خلوص نیت داشته باشی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا


این سوال داره اخه؟ :Yahoo (114): 
بدش به من :Yahoo (111):

----------


## Lara27

> این سوال داره اخه؟
> بدش به من


وای مردم از خنده . 
بهترین جواب ممکن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lara27

> باید خلوص نیت داشته باشی


 :Yahoo (2): 
یه جوری گفت منم ذهنم رفت به 300 هزار تومن .  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## meysam98

عزیزم بده من برات نگه دارم :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Lara27

> باید خلوص نیت داشته باشی


احتمالا دستام مشکل دارن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mwmad_rst

اخرین باری ک پول گنده دستم اومد عید بود . ۱۵۰ ت عیدی گرفتم(هزار تومن) . نمیدونم ب این حال بخندم یا گریه کنم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## happy boy

*چه دنیای عجیبی.کاش جاتوبودم استارتر...نه بخاطرپولت.یاجایگاهت.فقط بخاطردغدغت(که البته توهم براخودت قطعاسختی ودغدغه داشتی بااحترام بتو)ولی کاش سوال منم این مدلی بود.امامن هزارجورسوال دارم که کاش میشدپرستاری پزشکی یاهرچیزاستخدامی میشدم کاش حتی یه کارگرساده بودم امایه شب فقط یه شب منتظرفردابودم باکلی آرزو کاش نگران آخرماه نبودم کاش همه خوشبخت بودن همه شادبودن.ولی زندگی همینه که هست.به تلخی فاصله من تاااااا  تو.بروفقط خداتوشکرکن که تواین وضعی...بقول شایع:یکی مث من یکی مث تو دیگه شانسه دیگه...*

----------


## HossEin_v

> 300 میلیونه ، میلیارد اخه  اخه جای دیگه ای نمیشد بپرسم ، خودمم واقعا موندم چکارش کنم نه اونقده که بشه باهاش چیزی خرید نه خیلی کمه که بتونم همونجوری توی بانک نگهش دارم ، بورس باید بلد باشی وگرنه همش ضرر میشه منم که بلد نیستم


نیازی نیست که توی بورس حرفه ای باشی که بخوای واردش بشی! یه سری کانال های تلگرامی هستن که ماهانه ازت حق اشتراک میگیرن و یه سری نماد شرکت ها که بنظرشون الان زمان رشدشون رسیده رو معرفی میکنن. یعنی نقطه ی ورود و خروج به سهم رو دقیق بهت میگن ... حق اشتراک ماهیانه شون هم بصورت میانگین حدود 200-300 هزار تومنه و چیزی نیست. شما فقط کافیه یاد بگیری چطوری خرید و فروش انجام میشه ( یاد گرفتنش کلا یه ساعت کار داره! ) البته یه سری اصطلاحات رو هم باید بلد باشی که معنیشون چیه ( مثل صف خرید و صف فروش - حمایت و مقاومت  و ... ) درکل توی 2-3 روز میشه آموزش لازم رو کامل یاد گرفت!
بانک چیه خدایی! بانک برا پیرمرد پیرزن های بالای 70 ساله س  :Yahoo (21):  با وضعیت الان بازار بورس بنظرم با 300 میلیون اگه با همچین گروه ها و کانال هایی همکاری کنی راحت ماهی 30-40 میلیون تومن بهت سود میده ... حالا بشین هی درس بخون  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):   کدوم دکتری ماهی 30-40 تومن میگیره؟ مگه متخصصی باشی! بخوای متخصص هم بشی از کنکور سراسری تا زمان گرفتن تخصص شیرین 15سال باید بکوب درس بخونی روزی 5-6 ساعت  :Yahoo (83):  35 سالت میشه

خودم همین الان دارم با سیگنال های ورود و خرج همین کانال ها و گروه ها خرید و فروش میکنم، چون فعلا در اون حد حرفه ای نشدم که خودم بخوام تحلیل کنم، سرمایه هم آنچنان نیست و خیلی کمه! شما که انقدر داری فقط میتونم بگم خوش به حالت  :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا


تو هر چي مهارت داري سرمايه گذاري كن گسترش بده

----------


## HossEin_v

> سال
>              قیمت(تومان)
> 
>              1357
>              420
> 
>              1358
>              1300
> 
> ...


رشد طلا؟؟ حاجی بهتره بگی بی ارزش شدن پول ایران  :Yahoo (21): 
رشد طلا رو باید با قیمت جهانیش چک کنی، نه با ارزش پول ایران که هی روز به روز پایین میاد  :Yahoo (21):  اگه اینطوری باشه که شامپو تخم مرغی داروگر هم طی 30 سال رشد چشمگیری داشته و ارزشش چند برابر شده  :Yahoo (79): 
40 سال پیش هر یک ریال برابر یک دلار بوده، الان هر 110000 ریال برابر یک دلاره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir.t34

> رشد طلا؟؟ حاجی بهتره بگی بی ارزش شدن پول ایران 
> رشد طلا رو باید با قیمت جهانیش چک کنی، نه با ارزش پول ایران که هی روز به روز پایین میاد  اگه اینطوری باشه که شامپو تخم مرغی داروگر هم طی 30 سال رشد چشمگیری داشته و ارزشش چند برابر شده 
> 40 سال پیش هر یک ریال برابر یک دلار بوده، الان هر 110000 ریال برابر یک دلاره



(قیمت طلا در سال ۱۹۷۱ بالغ بر ۳۵ دلار در هر اونس بود که این رقم فقط طی ۳۹ سال ۴۰ برابر شده و به ۱۴۱۴ دلار رسیده است..............)

دلار آمریکا هم بی ارزش شده طی 39 سال ... ربطی نداره اصن . شما یه کالایی میخری که طی ده سال ارزش پولت رو بیشتر کنه
. ذخیره و پشتوانه پول هر کشور میزان ذخیره طلای اون کشوره... میشه گفت وقتی جمعیت زیاد میشه هر سال باید پول بیشتری چاپ بشه و تزریق کنن
که خود به خود ارزش طلا  رو میبره بالا...چون باید ذخیره رو ببره بالا
در ضمن دلیل دیگه ای که ارزش میده به طلا .... تمام شدن معادن و ذخایر طلا هستش در سطح جهان... دقیقا مثل بیت کویین

----------


## amir.t34

> نیازی نیست که توی بورس حرفه ای باشی که بخوای واردش بشی! یه سری کانال های تلگرامی هستن که ماهانه ازت حق اشتراک میگیرن و یه سری نماد شرکت ها که بنظرشون الان زمان رشدشون رسیده رو معرفی میکنن. یعنی نقطه ی ورود و خروج به سهم رو دقیق بهت میگن ... حق اشتراک ماهیانه شون هم بصورت میانگین حدود 200-300 هزار تومنه و چیزی نیست. شما فقط کافیه یاد بگیری چطوری خرید و فروش انجام میشه ( یاد گرفتنش کلا یه ساعت کار داره! ) البته یه سری اصطلاحات رو هم باید بلد باشی که معنیشون چیه ( مثل صف خرید و صف فروش - حمایت و مقاومت  و ... ) درکل توی 2-3 روز میشه آموزش لازم رو کامل یاد گرفت!
> بانک چیه خدایی! بانک برا پیرمرد پیرزن های بالای 70 ساله س  با وضعیت الان بازار بورس بنظرم با 300 میلیون اگه با همچین گروه ها و کانال هایی همکاری کنی راحت ماهی 30-40 میلیون تومن بهت سود میده ... حالا بشین هی درس بخون    کدوم دکتری ماهی 30-40 تومن میگیره؟ مگه متخصصی باشی! بخوای متخصص هم بشی از کنکور سراسری تا زمان گرفتن تخصص شیرین 15سال باید بکوب درس بخونی روزی 5-6 ساعت  35 سالت میشه
> 
> خودم همین الان دارم با سیگنال های ورود و خرج همین کانال ها و گروه ها خرید و فروش میکنم، چون فعلا در اون حد حرفه ای نشدم که خودم بخوام تحلیل کنم، سرمایه هم آنچنان نیست و خیلی کمه! شما که انقدر داری فقط میتونم بگم خوش به حالت


 :Yahoo (20): ماهی 30 میلیون سود؟
وال استریت هم انقد سود نمیده!
با این اوضاع تحریمی هر کی بورس بره اتیش زده به پولش

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا


با سیصد تومن که نمیشه کاری کرد نهایتا یه ادامس خرسی بشه خرید
حداقل هزار تومن داشتی بستنی تو این هوا میچسبید :Yahoo (20): 

حالا گذشته از شوخی بنظرم بهترین کار الان سرمایه گذاری رو بلاک چین و ارز های مجازی یا بقول سازمان فرهنگستان ایران رمزارزهاست خیلی پرسوده
تقریبا در عرض یکسال تا دوسال همون مقدار سرمایه رو برمیگردونه و سرمایت میشه دوبرابر

----------


## mohi.goli

سرمایه گذاری فقط و فقط تو ایران روی خونه یا زمین جواب میده خونه ای ک با ۳۰۰ میلیون خریدن الان شده یک و نیم میلیارد هرکاری غیر این کنی ضرر کردی بزرگ ترین ضرر هم اینه ک بسپریش دست این بانکای متقلب ولی من اگه جای تو بودم میرفتم پزشکی بین الملل باهاش فک کنم صندلی هم بشه خرید با این پول

----------


## aslanoktay2020

> ماهی 30 میلیون سود؟
> وال استریت هم انقد سود نمیده!
> با این اوضاع تحریمی هر کی بورس بره اتیش زده به پولش



منم یه لحظه فکر کردم تهش خنده ای چیزی میزاره ولی دیدم جدی جدی میگه ://
داداش اگه زحمت نیست اون کانال ها رو برام میفرستی؟
من یه تومن دارم با سودی که تو در نظر گرفتی ماهی 90 تا و 100 تا بهم میده 
بانک ماهی اینقدرا نمیده و کلا کم هم میاری مسکن هم باید صبر کنی برا کسی خوبه که یه درامد دیگه ای داره طلا و اینا هم تقریبا همینطور
پیش به سوی بورس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nani87

بستگی داره کدوم شهری!توی شهرستان بگردی و دنبالش بری خونه کلنگی،یازمین درمنطقه روبه رشد؛باغ میوه توی شمال؛ یا اپارتمانی میشه خرید!ببین با این پول میشه کلی کار کرد اگه واقعا بخای کارکنی؛من بودم نصفش دو روی زمین و ملک سرمایه گذاری میکردم،مثلا چند تیکه زمین باآینده خوب میخریدم،مقداریشو هم باهاش کاری راه مینداختم مثلا کافه میزدم،یکجایی رو اجاره میکردم و منبع درامد میکردمش؛یکمقداری رو هم طلای کارکرده یا سکه یا طلای آب شده میخریدم..حالا خودت برو براورد کن...ولی حتما روی زمین و ایجاد یک منبع درامد فک کن بنظرم پولتو بجریان بنداز که واست پول دراره...موفق و سلامت باشی

----------


## Hossein.A

> اره طلا خوبه به احتمال زیاد طلا میگیرم 
> باشه اگه نشد حتما میدم شما


اگه واقعا میخواید برید تو کار طلا...
طلا که میگیرید حواستون باشه اجرت ساختش زیاد نباشه که موقع فروختن به شدت ضرر میکنید !

----------


## Hossein.A

> نیازی نیست که توی بورس حرفه ای باشی که بخوای واردش بشی! یه سری کانال های تلگرامی هستن که ماهانه ازت حق اشتراک میگیرن و یه سری نماد شرکت ها که بنظرشون الان زمان رشدشون رسیده رو معرفی میکنن. یعنی نقطه ی ورود و خروج به سهم رو دقیق بهت میگن ... حق اشتراک ماهیانه شون هم بصورت میانگین حدود 200-300 هزار تومنه و چیزی نیست. شما فقط کافیه یاد بگیری چطوری خرید و فروش انجام میشه ( یاد گرفتنش کلا یه ساعت کار داره! ) البته یه سری اصطلاحات رو هم باید بلد باشی که معنیشون چیه ( مثل صف خرید و صف فروش - حمایت و مقاومت  و ... ) درکل توی 2-3 روز میشه آموزش لازم رو کامل یاد گرفت!
> بانک چیه خدایی! بانک برا پیرمرد پیرزن های بالای 70 ساله س  با وضعیت الان بازار بورس بنظرم با 300 میلیون اگه با همچین گروه ها و کانال هایی همکاری کنی راحت ماهی 30-40 میلیون تومن بهت سود میده ... حالا بشین هی درس بخون    کدوم دکتری ماهی 30-40 تومن میگیره؟ مگه متخصصی باشی! بخوای متخصص هم بشی از کنکور سراسری تا زمان گرفتن تخصص شیرین 15سال باید بکوب درس بخونی روزی 5-6 ساعت  35 سالت میشه
> 
> خودم همین الان دارم با سیگنال های ورود و خرج همین کانال ها و گروه ها خرید و فروش میکنم، چون فعلا در اون حد حرفه ای نشدم که خودم بخوام تحلیل کنم، سرمایه هم آنچنان نیست و خیلی کمه! شما که انقدر داری فقط میتونم بگم خوش به حالت


الان بازار بورس خوبه ، اکثر سیگنالا چند روزه میره تو سود برادر من..
این کانالایی که میگید سال 94 و 95 که بازار به شدت منفی بود ، هیچکدوم نبودن... بازار مثبت خاصیتش همینه ، استاد تقلبی تولید میکنه

----------


## farhud

یه قسمتیش رو ببر بورس، یه قسمتیش رو سکه بخر، سکه الان کف قیمته. یه قسمتیش رو هم بذار بانک. بسته به اینکه ریسک پذیریت چقدره خودت میتونی تصمیم بگیری که چقدرشو کجا سرمایه گذاری کنی.

برای بورس اگه بلدی یا آشنا داری که هیچ، اگر نه یه صندوق سرمایه گذاری مطمئن پیدا کن،
یا یه سبدگردان خوب. معمولا 20 تا 25 درصد سود پایان دوره رو برمیدارن بقیه سود مال شما میشه.

به تجربه میگم که هیچ سرمایه گذاری ای به اندازه بورس سودآور نیست.

----------


## احمد علئی

سلام:میشه این کانالی رو که میگی معرفی کنی؟ادرسش رو قرار بدی اینجا

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*آموزشگاه کنکور بزن*

----------


## k92nm

*بانک رو ابدا نرو سمتش.فعلا طرف طلا و سکه نرو(الته اگه چند سال میتونی صبر کنی طلا و سکه همیشه بهترین و کم ریسک ترینه) ولی برای کوتاه مدت بورس خوبه البته باید یه کم یاد بگیری و اگه شد از اشناها بپرس(نشدم هیچی!) از بوقچیا و متخصصان فوق خفن که فقط دنبال چپاولن دوری کن! فریب هیچکس رو نخور قشنگ دارن سکو رو بالا پایین میکنن زود بپر خیلی روش نمونصبر هم که با سودش برمیگرده*

----------


## sara_7886

> ببین پسرم(لطفا با لحن دکتر بشیر بخونید) به نظر من برو یه جایی رو اجاره کن تبدیلش کن به آموزشگاه کنکور از دوتا دبیرای معروف شهرتون دعوت به همکاری کن(بقیه حالا عادی بودن مهم نیست) اگه شده باج بهشون بده بعد یه بیلبورد تو سطح شهر نصب کن که بعله با آموزشگاه ما دوماهه تک رقمی میشید ... اسم یا عکس اون دوتا دبیرم حتماً باید تو چشم باشه اگه عکسشون بود هرچی ژست عجیب تر استقبال از آموزشگاه بیشتر.....دوماهه پولت دوبرابر میشه


 :Yahoo (31):

----------


## 137889

دوست عزیزهیچ چیز مثل ملک نمیشه چون به خاطر ساخت و ساز ها رشد واقعی داره طلا و دلار رشدشون به خاطر بی ارزش شدن پول ماست وگرنه رشدی ندارن.
خوب ملک اگه یک تکه زمین تو منطقه ای که هنوز ساخت و ساز نشده و شهر داره از اون سمت رشد میکنه بخری سود خوبی داره . یک کارخانه ای بود سال 92 یه عده ای خریدن و قطعه بندی کردن و بعد فروختن اون زمان قیمت یه قطعه 500 متری بود 150میلیون با سکه 1میلیونی میشه تقریبا 150 سکه اما الان سال 98 به خاطر گسترش شهر و ساخت و ساز ها یک قطعه 500 متری همون جا متری 7-8 ملیون قیمت میخوره یعنی حدود 3.5-4 ملیارد تومن که میشه نزدیک 1000 سکه بهار ازادی.
خوب این مثالی بود که توی شش سال خوب رشد کرده ولی جاهایی هم هست که کلاه سر مردم رفته حتی زمینشون خورده توی طرح و.... که پولشون از بین رفته.
هر کاری ریسک خودشو داره و باید دقت مشاوره و تحقیق کرد.

----------


## HossEin_v

> ماهی 30 میلیون سود؟
> وال استریت هم انقد سود نمیده!
> با این اوضاع تحریمی هر کی بورس بره اتیش زده به پولش


شما اون دور نشستی از چی خبر داری! با وضعیت الان بورس منِ بیسواد بطور میانگین حداقل حداقل ماهی 10درصد رشد سرمایه دارم. حتی اوایل سال 98 تا ماهی 30 درصد هم رفت! کجای کاری
اگه 300 میلیون داشته باشی 10درصدش میشه 30 میلیون، بنظرت خیلی زیاده؟  :Yahoo (21): 
ما که داریم استفاده میکنیم، شما هم بشین و مسخره کن  :Yahoo (6):  مدیونی اگه طرف بورس بیای! باشه؟  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mmr

خوب ممنون میشم اگه یه مقدار بیشتر توضیح بدید . یعنی چجوری و کجا سرمایه گذاری کنیم ؟؟


> شما اون دور نشستی از چی خبر داری! با وضعیت الان بورس منِ بیسواد بطور میانگین حداقل حداقل ماهی 10درصد رشد سرمایه دارم. حتی اوایل سال 98 تا ماهی 30 درصد هم رفت! کجای کاری
> اگه 300 میلیون داشته باشی 10درصدش میشه 30 میلیون، بنظرت خیلی زیاده؟ 
> ما که داریم استفاده میکنیم، شما هم بشین و مسخره کن  مدیونی اگه طرف بورس بیای! باشه؟

----------


## HossEin_v

> الان بازار بورس خوبه ، اکثر سیگنالا چند روزه میره تو سود برادر من..
> این کانالایی که میگید سال 94 و 95 که بازار به شدت منفی بود ، هیچکدوم نبودن... بازار مثبت خاصیتش همینه ، استاد تقلبی تولید میکنه


اونطوری ها هم نیست، اوضاع از فروردین تا مرداد بسیار عالی و شارپ بود! الان هم واقعا خوبه ولی یخورده نوسانی شده و مثل 5ماه اول سال نیست که هرچی بخری همیشه سود بده! خودم ضرر هم داشتم ولی بسیار کم بوده و پیش سودی که داشتم اصلا به چشم نمیاد
ولی همچنان تا 1-2 سال آینده بورسِ ایران بهترین جا برای سرمایه گذاریه! هیچ شکی توش نیست

حرفای شما درمورد کانال های vip رو تاحدی قبول دارم، ولی اگه آدم کارشو بلد باشه توی بازار منفی هم میشه نوسان گیری کرد و سود داشت (هرچند بسیار کم میشه)

درکل سال 98 و 99 بطور بقین بازار بورس ایران رشد خیلی خوب و عالی ای رو خواهد داشت! این دیگه چیزیه که بدون استثناء تمام فعالان بازار قبولش دارن

----------


## HossEin_v

> خوب ممنون میشم اگه یه مقدار بیشتر توضیح بدید . یعنی چجوری و کجا سرمایه گذاری کنیم ؟؟


توی سرچ گوگل بنویسید " *کارگزاری آگاه* " اونوقت آدرس نمایندگیش توی شهرتون رو پیدا کنید و برید اونجا بگید من صفرِ صفرم و میخوام از صفر کار توی بورس رو شروع کنم. بقیه ش رو دیگه اونجا کامل راهنماییتون میکنن  :Yahoo (8): 

البته بخاطر هجوم مردم به سمت بورس، الان کارگزاری ها الان خیلی خیلی شلوغ هستن! بعید میدونم با دقت و حوصله برسن راهنماییتون کنن، مگه اینکه اولِ صبح ساعت 7:30 - 08:00 اونجا باشید که سرشون خلوته

به این شماره هم زنگ بزنید خیلی خوب و با حوصله راهنماییتون میکنن، شماره ی نمایندگی تهرانه:* 02182154000*

----------


## mmr

کلاهبرداری نیست ؟؟


> توی سرچ گوگل بنویسید " *کارگزاری آگاه* " اونوقت آدرس نمایندگیش توی شهرتون رو پیدا کنید و برید اونجا بگید من صفرِ صفرم و میخوام از صفر کار توی بورس رو شروع کنم. بقیه ش رو دیگه اونجا کامل راهنماییتون میکنن 
> 
> البته بخاطر هجوم مردم به سمت بورس، الان کارگزاری ها الان خیلی خیلی شلوغ هستن! بعید میدونم با دقت و حوصله برسن راهنماییتون کنن، مگه اینکه اولِ صبح ساعت 7:30 - 08:00 اونجا باشید که سرشون خلوته
> 
> به این شماره هم زنگ بزنید خیلی خوب و با حوصله راهنماییتون میکنن، شماره ی نمایندگی تهرانه:* 02182154000*

----------


## amir.t34

> شما اون دور نشستی از چی خبر داری! با وضعیت الان بورس منِ بیسواد بطور میانگین حداقل حداقل ماهی 10درصد رشد سرمایه دارم. حتی اوایل سال 98 تا ماهی 30 درصد هم رفت! کجای کاری
> اگه 300 میلیون داشته باشی 10درصدش میشه 30 میلیون، بنظرت خیلی زیاده؟ 
> ما که داریم استفاده میکنیم، شما هم بشین و مسخره کن  مدیونی اگه طرف بورس بیای! باشه؟


داداش بورس واسه یه کشوری خوبه داخلش سرمایه ببری که حتما صنعتی باشه
بزار یه توضیح بدم. 
ببین نقدینگی جامعه اگه الان بره سمت دلار و طلا ...اقتصاد خورد میشه...چون دیگه درآمد نداره دولت عزیز و گرامی
راه حلی که مخ های اقتصاد پیشنهاد دادن ...بزرگ کردن حجم بورس و شاخص هاش .چون دیگه از این به بعد با جو روانی قراره پرسود ترین جلوه داده بشه و نقدینگی بره اون سمت...
حتی جو روانی تو خودروسازی هم حاکمه . دقت کرده باشی سایپا و ایرانخودرو چند ماه فروش نقدی ندارن
شما نظرت درسته که بورس سود داره در حال حاضر ..اما من نگاه بلند مدت دارم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> شما اون دور نشستی از چی خبر داری! با وضعیت الان بورس منِ بیسواد بطور میانگین حداقل حداقل ماهی 10درصد رشد سرمایه دارم. حتی اوایل سال 98 تا ماهی 30 درصد هم رفت! کجای کاری
> اگه 300 میلیون داشته باشی 10درصدش میشه 30 میلیون، بنظرت خیلی زیاده؟ 
> ما که داریم استفاده میکنیم، شما هم بشین و مسخره کن  مدیونی اگه طرف بورس بیای! باشه؟


نزول خور هم صدی 10 در ماه نمی گیره.
بورس بالا پایین زیاد داره. گریه زاری بورسی ها رو هم زیاد دیدیم که تجمع می کردن و ...
توی اقتصاد ترکیده ی ایران که همه ی تولیدی ها خوابیده، اگر رشدی هم در بورس باشه تصنعی و مقطعیه.
این چیزی هم که اسمش رو سود گذاشتی فقط حفظ ارزش پوله. اخوی من پارسال فروردین (قبل این که ترامپ از برجام بره بیرون) یه کمری 2010 رو از همکارش خرید حدود 120 تومن و الان راحت بهش 350 میدن. حالا خودت ماشین حساب بزن چند درصد شده.
البته مسلما شما نزدیک نشستی و اطلاعاتت از همه بیشتره و انشالله ماهی 50% سود بگیری.

----------


## genzo

اگر 300 ملیون پول دارید به نظرم زمین بخر 
توجه کن این که میگم زمین بخر در صورتی هست که شما به این پول خیلی احتیاج نداشته باشی 
مصلا با 300 ملیون بهت 300 متر زمین میدن اینو بخر ول کن بعد چند سال این زمین میشه 600 ملیون مثلا

----------


## HossEin_v

> نزول خور هم صدی 10 در ماه نمی گیره.
> بورس بالا پایین زیاد داره. گریه زاری بورسی ها رو هم زیاد دیدیم که تجمع می کردن و ...
> توی اقتصاد ترکیده ی ایران که همه ی تولیدی ها خوابیده، اگر رشدی هم در بورس باشه تصنعی و مقطعیه.
> این چیزی هم که اسمش رو سود گذاشتی فقط حفظ ارزش پوله. اخوی من پارسال فروردین (قبل این که ترامپ از برجام بره بیرون) یه کمری 2010 رو از همکارش خرید حدود 120 تومن و الان راحت بهش 350 میدن. حالا خودت ماشین حساب بزن چند درصد شده.
> البته مسلما شما نزدیک نشستی و اطلاعاتت از همه بیشتره و انشالله ماهی 50% سود بگیری.


چرا مثال بی ربط میزنی برادر من؟ من به نزول خور چکار دارم؟ چه مثال بیخودی بود که زدی آخه
بله، اونایی که سواد ندارن اگه به میل و اختیار خودشون و وارد معاملات بشن به احتمال زیاد ضرر میکنن و میشه همین گریه و زاری که شما گفتی
توی بورس 2تا راه حل وجود داره: یا خودت حرفه ای بشی و تحلیل کنی و با علم معامله کنی، یا اینکه عضو ویژه ی یه کانال خوب بشی و اون بهت بگه چی بخر کِی بخر کِی بفروش کِی بشین بیرون و فقط بازار رو نگاه کن ... اگه بخوای از غیر این دوتا راه معامله کنی به احتمال زیاد ضرر سنگین میکنی!

رشد شاخص بورس و قیمت نمادهای بورسی توی ایران و توی هر جای جهان ارتباط تنگاتنگی با گرونی و بی ارزش شدن پول یه کشور داره! این رشد قیمت های بور هم که از پارسال شروع شده بخشیش بخاطر گرانی ها بود و بخش دیگه ش هم بخاطر تزریق نقدینگیه که بخشی از مردم بجای سرمایه گذاری توی بانک و طلا و دلار رو به سمت بورس آوردن، این جمعیت هر روز داره بیشتر و بیشتر هم میشه ( شما یه سر بری ساختمان بورس شهرتون و اوضاع کارگزاری ها رو ببینی متوجه میشی که اونجا از صف نذری هم شلوغ تره! همه صف شدن برا گرفتن کد بورسی، این یعنی تزریق نقدینگی و درنهایت رشد شاخص و نمادهای بورسی )

دوست داری حرفای سنگین ولی بی معنی بزنی، نمادی به اسم لکما (اسم یه شرکت مخابراتیه) توی بورس از فروردین تا مرداد و در طول 5 ماه 800درصد رشد کرد  :Yahoo (21):  این حفظ ارزش پوله؟؟ مگه ارزش پول ما توی 5 ماه یک هشتم شده؟؟ ارزش پول ما توی 2سال اخیر کلا یک چهارم شده، نمیگم کمه ولی خب هیچوقت به گرد پای رشد قیمتی نمادهای بورسی نمیرسه! از این نمادها بالای 20-30 تا میتونم برات اسم ببرم و فقط لکما نیست که اینطوری شده!
اون تویوتا کمری برادرت هم که توی یکی دو سال قیمتش 3برابر شده دیگه همینطوری 3برابر مونده و خواهد موند! مطمئن باش ارزشش کمتر میشه ولی بیشتر نمیشه، ولی نمادهای بورسی روز به روز قیمتشون بالاتر میره

خودت هم موفق باشی، هرچند که احساس میکنم این دعای آخری هم از سر تمسخر بود  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> ( شما یه سر بری ساختمان بورس شهرتون و اوضاع کارگزاری ها رو ببینی متوجه میشی که اونجا از صف نذری هم شلوغ تره! همه صف شدن برا گرفتن کد بورسی، این یعنی تزریق نقدینگی و درنهایت رشد شاخص و نمادهای بورسی )
> 
> دوست داری حرفای سنگین ولی بی معنی بزنی


روان شناسی و ذهن خونی خوندی یا کانال کف بینی هم داری که به خواسته ی قلبی من پی بردی؟  :Yahoo (20): 

هر جا صف باشه جای خوبیه؟ شهریور پارسال همه داشتن همدیگه رو می کشتن که توی صف بتونن دلار 19000 تومنی و سکه ی 5.000.000 تومنی بخرن.
شما یه نمادو علم می کنی که فلان درصد رشد کرده ولی اسمی از نماد های متوقف شده و کسایی که پولشون روی هواست نمیاری.
شما میای اینجا چهار تا خط می نویسی بقیه هم سنشون پایینه فک می کنن بورس مهد کودکه که به یه کانال تلگرامی ماهی 200 هزار بدی که ماهی 10 درصد سود رو بذاره تو سینی و تعارف کنه بهت.

----------


## parsa01

به نظرم بورس مخصوصا الان که بورس ایران خیلی سودده هست

----------


## HossEin_v

> روان شناسی و ذهن خونی خوندی یا کانال کف بینی هم داری که به خواسته ی قلبی من پی بردی؟ 
> 
> هر جا صف باشه جای خوبیه؟ شهریور پارسال همه داشتن همدیگه رو می کشتن که توی صف بتونن دلار 19000 تومنی و سکه ی 5.000.000 تومنی بخرن.
> شما یه نمادو علم می کنی که فلان درصد رشد کرده ولی اسمی از نماد های متوقف شده و کسایی که پولشون روی هواست نمیاری.
> شما میای اینجا چهار تا خط می نویسی بقیه هم سنشون پایینه فک می کنن بورس مهد کودکه که به یه کانال تلگرامی ماهی 200 هزار بدی که ماهی 10 درصد سود رو بذاره تو سینی و تعارف کنه بهت.


خب شما نیا  :Yahoo (4):  مدیونی اگه کدبورسی بگیری!  :Yahoo (4):  مدیونی!
فردا شما برو تویوتا کمری به قول خودت 350 میلیونی بخر ببین 2سال دیگه چند ازت میخرنش! ایا بازم 3برابر میشه و بشه یک میلیارد؟؟ نچ! تموم شد، اون - - - رو لولو خورد ... بله، 2سال پیش اگه شما چغندر هم میخریدی الان 3برابر شده بود، چون پولمون ارزشش یک سوم شده. حالا چه تویوتا کمری میخردی چه چغندر! ولی از این به بعد چی؟ بازم قراره 3برابر بشه؟ زهی خیال باطل زهی خیال خام

این شلوغی به نفع کساییه که سرمایه گذار هستن، چون داره پول وارد این بازار میشه ... این شلوغی رو با شلوغی دلار 19هزار تومنی مقایسه نکن چون اصلا از یک جنس نیستن! با این مقایسه هات آدم رو یاد داستان طوطی و بقال میندازی  :Yahoo (4): 
یه نماد؟ میخوای 40-30 تا برات اسم ببرم؟ همه 800درصدی نیستن ها، ولی همشون بالای 200-150 درصدی هستن اونم توی 5 ماه ... مثلا نماد گکوثر تا الان برای من توی یکماه و نیم 78درصد رشد داشته، نمادهای غشاذر - غگرجی - فمراد همگی برا من توی یک ماه و نیم 40-50 درصد رشد داشتن! بازم بگم؟ اگه راضی نمیشی که از صفحه ی سبد داراییم توی حساب کارگزاریم عکس بگیرم و بفرستم که خودت ببینی .... برا این میگم یکماه و نیم چون من دیدم کوتاه مدتی هستش و نهایتا تا سر دوماه اینارو میفروشم و سیو سود میکنم و نمادهای جدید میگیرم
اون نمادهای متوقف شده و داستان ها هم وجود دارن چون صورت های مالیشون درست و حسابی نیست! مجبور نیستی که همچین نمادهای بی در و پیکری رو بخری، اکثریت قریب به اتفاق شرکت ها معتبر و خوش سابقه هستن، به جرئت میتونم بگم بالای 95 درصدشون! 4تا هم کارشون پاک نیست رو هم باید متوقف کنن که تفاوت خوب و بد مشخص بشه
از حرفات معلومه که هیچ تجربه ای توی این بازار نداری! پس یاد بگیر که وقتی درباره ی چیزی اطلاع نداری درموردش هم نظر ندی ... بجای گارد گرفتن و جبهه گیری برو درباره تحقیق کن  :Yahoo (3):  این نصیحتم به درد زندگیت میخوره، همه جا به کارت میاد

اون ماهی میانگین 10درصد هم که گفتم یجورایی حداقل هستش! اگه کاربلد باشی تا ماهی 25-20درصد هم ممکنه رشد سرمایه داشته باشی ... ولی من گفتم 10 درصد چون دوست نداشتم روی 20-25 درصد حساب کنین و بعدا کمتر بشه و جا بخورین! توی این بازار سرمایه داشته باشی و کار بلد هم باشی به لحاظ درآمد پزشک متخصص هم به گرد پات نمیرسه

----------


## rezagmi

> 300 میلیونه ، میلیارد اخه  اخه جای دیگه ای نمیشد بپرسم ، خودمم واقعا موندم چکارش کنم نه اونقده که بشه باهاش چیزی خرید نه خیلی کمه که بتونم همونجوری توی بانک نگهش دارم ، بورس باید بلد باشی وگرنه همش ضرر میشه منم که بلد نیستم


خونه بگیر هرچند کوچیک
بعدا لازمت میشه
فعلا هم بده اجاره ماهیانه پولش رو استفاده کن

----------


## Shayan 2000

ما یه ماشین صفر کیلومتر داریم گذاشتیمش برا فروش
جمع و جور و مناسب توی شهر، رانندگیشم خیلی نرم و راحته عاشقش میشی.
قیمتشم تقریبا همین ۳۰۰ یکمی پایین تره.
برای عکسا و مشخصاتشم به تلگرامم اگه خواستین پیام بدین:
BlueOptics

----------


## konkor98

بین بچه های انجمن تقسیم کن:/
نظره دیگه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## farhud

*بچه ها لطفا در مورد چیزی که تجربه ندارید نه واردش بشید نه درباره ش صحبت کنید. بورس رو اگه وارد باشید، تجربه داشته باشید، بلد باشید، ماهانه 10 درصد سود چیزی نیست واقعا و کف سوده. من سودهای خیلی بیشتر هم گرفتم. میانگین سود ماهانه من حدود 30 درصد بوده. بورس همچنان پربازدهترین بازار در ایرانه حداقل تا آخر امسال.

فقط اگر بلد نیستید بسپرید دست یه آدمی که بلده و بهش اطمینان دارید.*

----------


## HossEin_v

> بچه ها لطفا در مورد چیزی که تجربه ندارید نه واردش بشید نه درباره ش صحبت کنید. بورس رو اگه وارد باشید، تجربه داشته باشید، بلد باشید، ماهانه 10 درصد سود چیزی نیست واقعا و کف سوده. من سودهای خیلی بیشتر هم گرفتم. میانگین سود ماهانه من حدود 30 درصد بوده. بورس همچنان پربازدهترین بازار در ایرانه حداقل تا آخر امسال.
> 
> فقط اگر بلد نیستید بسپرید دست یه آدمی که بلده و بهش اطمینان دارید.


آقا من گفتم 10درصد که دیگه توقعشون خیلی نره بالا وگرنه خودم هم میدونم که 10 درصد هیچی نیست ولی کیه که باور کنه! همین 10درصد رو هم اینا باور نمیکنن چه برسه به 30درصدی که شما گفتی
یه عده که توی این زمینه هیچ تجربه ای ندارن الکی میان اینجا گارد میگیرن و حرفای گنده گنده مثل وال استریت و برجام و این چیزا تحویل ملت میدن که یعنی ما هم بلدیم! :Y (761): 

سرمایه داشتی باشی و بدی دست سبد گردان یا یه کانال vip کار درست گیر بیاری که نمادهای مناسب و نقاط ورود و خروج دقیقش رو بهت بگه قطعا سودش فراتر از تصوره، منم ماه های 30 درصدی داشتم ولی ماه منفی 20 درصدی هم داشتم  :Yahoo (4):  ( همین مهر ماه امسال که شاخص اصلاح سنگینی داشت ) مقصرش هم خودم بودم چون فکر میکردم به تنهایی از پسش بر میام و نیاز به کانال vip ندارم

----------


## KINGPARSA

> سلام دوستان ، من حدود 300 تومن پول اومده دستم ولی نمیدونم چطور سرمایه گذاری کنم که بی ارزش نشه . اگه پیشنهادی چیزی دارین بگین لطفا


تو این شرایط فقط بورس. خودم هم تو بازار بورس هستم عالیه

----------


## MrChemist

بزن تو کار قاچاق :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdyu

من بودم ملک میخریدم که توی این بالا پایینه اقتصادی ضرر سنگین نکنم.

----------


## Limo

> برو روسیه یا المان پزشکی بخون ، هم خیر دنیا داری هم اخرت


با 300 تومن فک نکنم بشه آلمان رفت
استارتر تو شمال زمین بخر بعد از یه سال دوبرابر پولتو بدست میاری

----------


## MoeinSanjary

> آقا من گفتم 10درصد که دیگه توقعشون خیلی نره بالا *وگرنه خودم هم میدونم که 10 درصد هیچی نیست ولی کیه که باور کنه! همین 10درصد رو هم اینا باور نمیکنن چه برسه به 30درصدی که شما گفتی*
> *یه عده که توی این زمینه هیچ تجربه ای ندارن الکی میان اینجا گارد میگیرن و حرفای گنده گنده* مثل وال استریت و برجام و این چیزا تحویل ملت میدن که یعنی ما هم بلدیم!
> 
> سرمایه داشتی باشی و بدی دست سبد گردان یا یه کانال vip کار درست گیر بیاری که نمادهای مناسب و نقاط ورود و خروج دقیقش رو بهت بگه *قطعا سودش فراتر از تصوره،* منم ماه های 30 درصدی داشتم ولی ماه منفی 20 درصدی هم داشتم  ( همین مهر ماه امسال که شاخص اصلاح سنگینی داشت ) مقصرش هم خودم بودم چون فکر میکردم به تنهایی از پسش بر میام و نیاز به کانال vip ندارم


خوب دیگه چه خبر؟

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*جاهای بهتری برای نظر خواهی هست خیلی بهتر بنظرم میتونید اونجاها بهتر نتیجه بگیرید برای تصمیمتون*

----------


## telma_alen

> خانواده نظرشون بانکه ولی من موافق نیستم ، اره کار خاصی نمیشه باهاش کرد فقط میخوام تا یک سال دیگه بی ارزش نشه


یه بنده خدایی تعریف میکرد ک خاله ش باهزارتا بدبختی و پول جور کردن ۴۰۰هزارتومن طی ۱۰ سال جمع کرد آخرش پسرخالش پولو گرفت رفت باهاش کفش خرید :Yahoo (68): 
بدترین گزینه همین بانکه اوناسود میکنن ولی پول تو بی ارزش میشه
الان پول تو ملک و ماشینه بورس هم نه 
یعنی شده به خرید لوازم خانگی هم فکر کنی بکن ولی بورس و بانک و بیخیال

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

خیلی مسخرس

----------


## mohammad1381

خدایی تاپیک قحطی بود اینو زدید؟!
کاری ندارم بورس سوده هست یا نه(یه زمانی بود ولی الان نه)ولی خدایی بخاطر 300 ملیون کی میره تو بورس آخه و انتظار داره یه شبه ملیاردر هم بشه!
بنظرم یه زمین 30 الی 40 متری بخرید توش گوجه بکاری بهتره لاقل طبیعیه املت خوبی ازش در میاد!

----------


## _Joseph_

بایا کن



پ.ن: این دیگه چه خزیه آپ کردین ناموسا؟؟

----------


## Mobin.

مردم نمیدونن 300 میلیونشونو کجا سرمایه گذاری کنن منم نمیدونم عیدیامو کجا قایم کنم که خونواده کش نره

----------


## _Joseph_

> مردم نمیدونن 300 میلیونشونو کجا سرمایه گذاری کنن منم نمیدونم عیدیامو کجا قایم کنم که خونواده کش نره


*ای کاش به ما عیدی بدن خانواده هم کش برن عیب نداره 
*

----------


## _Senoritta_

*آخرشم نفهمیدیم با پولش چیکرد 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *آخرشم نفهمیدیم با پولش چیکرد 
> *


بایا

----------


## DrDark13

حاجی تاپیک مال پارساله 
... الان بود  که یه جفت دمپایی نیکتا میشد خرید باش...
گوجه کیلویی سی میلیون ‌...

----------


## _Senoritta_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


بایا


خداروشکر خیالم راحت شد*

----------

